# Stockage iCloud et iCloud Drive différent



## Nevcam (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai une incompréhension complète concernant le service iCloud. Je pensais que iCloud et iCloud Drive était liés, iCloud Drive étant l'outil de gestion de iCloud. Pourtant dans les informations de stockage mon iCloud m'affiche 1,2Go de stockage sur 5Go mais lorsque je vais sur iCloud Drive sur mon iPad il m'affiche 4,32 Go utilisés et sur mon iPhone 70Mo en documents et données. Je suis perdu, pourquoi tout est différent ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2022)

Tu as bien le même compte iCloud sur chaque appareil ?

Peux tu faire des captures d’écran que l’on comprenne mieux ?


----------



## Nevcam (31 Juillet 2022)

Oui c’est bien le même compte iCloud partout.
Ça c‘est sur l’iPhone :


----------



## Nevcam (31 Juillet 2022)

Nevcam a dit:


> Oui c’est bien le même compte iCloud partout.
> Ça c‘est sur l’iPhone :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 263735



Et ça c’est sur iPad :


----------



## Nevcam (31 Juillet 2022)

Il y a donc un iCloud Drive à 4,3Go sur l’iPad et pourtant sur l’iPhone ça me dit 1,2Go… Je comprends pas du tout là. C’est bien le même compte iCloud. Problème de synchronisation ?


----------



## Nevcam (3 Août 2022)

Je relance le sujet suite aux captures d’écran que j’ai déposé comme demandé. 
Merci !


----------

